# Erdschluss im ASi-Bus



## Thorben Nagel (8 August 2016)

Moin moin,

wir haben bei uns derzeit einen Erdschluss auf den 2ten AS-i Strang. Nun ist meine Frage ob ich den Erdschluss mit Hilfe 
des DP/AS-i Link Advanced auf ein paar Slaves eingrenzen kann?

Denn das Ablaufen und kontrollieren der Leitungen wird nahezu unmöglich.


Gruß
Thorben Nagel


----------



## truga (8 August 2016)

Hallo,

du solltest wenn möglich einzelne Leitungen abhängen und die Spannung gegen Masse kontrollieren.
 +/- 15 Volt sollten es sein. Wenn man den Fehler auf eine Leitung eingrenzen konnte, kann man Slave für Slave abhängen und jeweils die Spannung kontrollieren. So ist eine Eingrenzung möglich.

Ich kenne kein Gerät das einen Erdschluss automatisch finden kann.

Gruß, truga


----------



## Thorben Nagel (8 August 2016)

Hab gedacht man kann über den AS-i Link, den Slave ausfindig machen.
Anhand der Fehlenden oder Fehlerhaften Telegrammen oder Slave-Ausfall.

Na wenn das nicht geht wird wohl ein großes Suchen auf mich zu kommen...


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 August 2016)

Hallo Thorben,

Truga hat Recht. Es gibt kein Gerät  für die automatische Fehlerortbestimmung. Sollte der Erdschluss sporadisch auftreten so haben wir einen A-QT 15,  einen Quicktester der bei Erdschluss ein Relais schaltet, an dem Relais ist eine Hupe angebracht. Tritt der Erdschluss auf so, so kommt die Hupe. Das hilft aber auch nur, wenn der Erdschluss dem Prozess zugeordnet werden kann. (z.B. Bewegung der Schleppkette)  Bei dauerhaften Erdschluss, alle Slaves, oder einzeln abmontieren. Dann die Symmetrie messen. +-15VDC.   Das führt bestimmt ans Ziel. Meistens sind es Verbaufehler. Z. B. Verkopplung mit der 24 VDC der normalen Steuerungstechnik. Kabel mit LED. usw.  
Unser Spezialgebiet ist die Fehlersuche in Anlagen. Wenn Du fragen hast melde Dich im SPS Forum. Wir helfen gerne.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
http://www.i-v-g.de/


----------

